# 20L community plan



## ellekay (Nov 11, 2014)

Since Petco has started their $1 per gallon sale, we're going to be getting a 20L to move our community into and move our 2 betta into the 10g divided (maybe 3 ways, if I find one I like).

Currently we have 2 Twinbar Platy (and 5 fry we'll be giving away once they're big enough).

Our plan is this:
4 Platy (included are our current two)
5 Neon Tetra
5 Green Neon Tetra
4 Pygmy Cory
2 Dwarf Gourami
1 Clown Pleco

I've looked on AqAdvisor, and as long as I get the correct filter, this set up will work. I will still have it planted, heavily at some point and have cholla (thanks to Russell  ) and some rocks and such for the Pleco. Will the Pleco do okay with sand? I really like the look of the sand, and would prefer to stay with that if possible.

Obviously the tetras (neon especially) will be the last fish I add, as they are the most sensitive to a set up cycle. Any thoughts or suggestions that I need to think about before getting all this started in the next week or so? I want a good variety of color in the tank, and really like these fish and think they'd work well together - different levels and such.

Petco is also doing a buy 2 get 1 free for tropical fish and plants, so I figure I'll stock up on plants and get my next set of fish (either the cory or gourami, or other platy) to start with the 20L since I'll be starting the cycling process all over. Would moving all the water from the 10g into the 20L work? Obviously I'd be adding more, so it'd act like a big water change wouldn't it? I can slowly change things out if needed (like adding another filter which will eventually take place of the one I have now.

I'll also be getting a new heater. I currently have a 50W in my 10g. If I do a 20L should I get a 100W or higher?

Thanks! All opinions are welcome.


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

The Pleco will be fine in the sand. You are using driftwood for him which is good, he needs it. Be sure to give him algae wafers and feed him after lights out so he does miss any meals. 

I'm not crazy about the dwarf gouramis in there, personally I would think of some marble hatchets as top swimmers. If you must, I would go with 3 dwarf gouramis , 1 male & 2 females. If he's a bully he will make his partners life a nightmare. Another will lessen the aggression. I'm not sure if that will put you at an overstock situation. In that case just do one.

Moving the water wont help the cycle. The filter media and a handful of gravel will. I'm setting up a 20 long myself and I'm taking sponges off my double sponge filters that are in my betta tanks and some gravel for an almost instant cycle. Testing and WC's will still be required, it's not automatic.

Heaters! I went through 2 defective heaters in 2 days! Eheim Jager and a Hydor Theo. I went back to an Aqueon, the most expensive one. I've never had a problem with them. It's what I've been using in my betta tanks without issue.

My tank is going to be home to a single female convict and a clown pleco. I'm planning on keeping the temperature at 77-78°. My house is always at 74°. I'm a fancy man and don't like to be uncomfortable. My heater only has to bring the temperature up 3°. 100 watts will be more than sufficient in my case. 5 watts per gallon will give you 10°. So if you keep your house cold you need to take that under consideration.


----------



## ellekay (Nov 11, 2014)

I have an Aqueon heater now, and really like it and that's what I'll be getting for the next tank. I plan on moving the current sand over to the 20L. Basically moving everything that's in the 10g into the 20 when I get it and start setting it up. 

Thanks for the tips with the Pleco. I plan on doing blanched veggies (like cucumber and zucchini for it - and the Platy) about once or twice a week. I had read that about when to feed it, but totally forgot! Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

He should be one happy pleco! 



ellekay said:


> I have an Aqueon heater now, and really like it and that's what I'll be getting for the next tank.


I just picked up the Aqueon Pro 100 about an hour ago. I'll let you know how I like it. It says in the instructions for best results install it vertically. I noticed that my other Aqueons, (the cheaper) models work better horizontally. 

hurm...


----------



## ellekay (Nov 11, 2014)

I have mine vertically and it does great.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

youll probably want to bump the corys up to 6, they really like to have buddies


----------



## ellekay (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm starting out with the 4 cory, as that is the recommended minimum. I do know that they do better in bigger groups, but so do the tetras and I'm doing the minimum there as well. As a start, I'm going to go with the 4 that way I won't overload the filter capacity. If once all is settled, and it seems as though the filter is keeping up fine, I may add a few more. Thanks for the input!


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

well i figured youd add them all slowly anyway, i was just saying for the future total # lol


----------



## ellekay (Nov 11, 2014)

Yeah, I'll have to see how the filtration holds up. According to AqAdvisor, I'm pushing the limit anyways, but it doesn't take a planted tank into account... I'd love to have more of those and tetras  Thanks!


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Tetra and cory should be kept in *groups of 6 MINIMUM* I recommend choosing 1 tetra and getting 7-8 and bumping the cory up to 6-8. Also advise against 2 dwarf gourami in the same tank, unless its extremely densely planted with line of sight break up all the way to the surface there will be fighting, and the dominant male will probably kill the submissive over time. Stores rarely carry females as they are duller/paler but 1 male and 3 females (again densely planted tank) would be better.. however if they breed the male will get territorial like male bettas and very defensive of the bubble nest. Best thing is to just get 1 dwarf gourami... or consider dropping the platies and dwarf gourami to getting HONEY gourami (not the same as gold or flame dwarf gourami) as they can be in small groups, get 3-4 of those. Personally I'm not a fan of plecos, they are real poop monsters, and if you are looking for a tank cleaner you should get a bristlenose not a clown pleco.. or ditch the pleco ad get 1-2 nerite snails... but this is all just my personal opinion on your list... but I STRONGLY advise getting proper schools (minimum 6) for tetra and cory!
Be mindful of temperatures, most cory and tetra prefer low-mid 70sF, while plecos and gourami like high 70s-low 80sF.


----------



## ellekay (Nov 11, 2014)

That's interesting about the gourami, because the book I have suggests keeping them in at least pairs, otherwise they tend to be shy and hide. Also, I've read different things with the minimum number for tetras as well and have read that an odd number is better than an even number. The nerite snail that I got did absolutely nothing in my tank. S/he'd pick a spot and stay there for days without moving. S/he got downgraded to my 3g with Elway.

I have reworked the numbers a bit and plugged it into AqAdvisor with more tetras and cory and only one gourami and as long as I add more filtration I'm fine. I'll start there and see how it goes. If I need to move somebody around I can.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Dwarf gourami are in the same family as bettas and are like betta splendid, the only exception being that in a large tank you can keep 1 male and a harem of females(3-4 girls). Otherwise 1 male by itself is best, like a betta male (don't add other males or just 1 female). They don't get shy or lonely, I had a powder blue dwarf gourami that was the only gourami in the tank (10g) and he had a ton of personality and never hid. He always came up to the front of the tank to great me as I went by and would put his 'feeler' (pelvic fin) against the glass on my finger if I put a finger there. He died of old age this pas April.


----------

